

The Sexcoin project - neur0mancer
http://sexcoin-project.org/

======
olefoo
> Anonyminity

Also, why? I get dogecoin, it's fun and worthless and we can pretend that
400,000 DOGE could buy a really nice dogehouse.

But this currency seems designed from the outset for something that is
borderline criminal in most places ( assuming it is intended to be used for
porn and prostitution ) and for which the advantages of a separate currency
seem... dubious at best.

Unless there's a ready market for exchanging goods and services in the real
economy this isn't going to go anywhere; sex-workers need to eat and generally
would not do what they do for free; or for funny internet money.

